# KIA Motors Training Videos



## عبد السبوح (24 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


أقدم لكم فيديوهات تعليمية صغيرة الحجم ثرية المحتوى ... و بسيطة للغاية ... و هي حقا رائعة ... و هي مقدمة من شركة كيا موتورز 

و من انتاج Chonan Technical Service Training Center



بالاضافة الى فيديو أخير منفصل عن المجموعة السابقة بعنوان Roof on Air Conditioning System و هو يعتبر كورس تدريبي منفصل ... طرحته شركة كيا ... و هذا الفيديو الاخير سيستمتع به الكثير ممن تدربوا في شركة مصر للطيران ... او كل من أحتك عمليا في التدريب الصيفي بتكييف الاتوبيسات 



و الان نبدأ بالفيديو الأول : و هو ال Introduction

اضغط هنا للتحميل


الفيديو الثاني : Engine Structure

اضغط هنا


الفيديو الثالث : Lubrication System

اضغط هنا للتحميل


الفيديو الرابع : Cooling System

اضغط هنا للتحميل


الفيديو الخامس : Intake - Exhaust System

اضغط هنا للتحميل


الفيديو السادس : Case Study

اضغط هنا للتحميل


و الفيديو الاخير و المنفصل عن المجموعة السابقة : Roof on Air Conditioning System



و الفيديو ينقسم الى اربع اجزاء يتم فك ضغطهم معا ... 

part1

part 2

part 3

part 4



* ملاحظة هامة جدا : شفرة فك الضغط هي :


كلمة التوحيد الخالص، وهي أعظم فريضة فرضها الله على عباده، وهي من الدين بمنزلة الرأس من الجسد.


أما معناها فقال العلماء إنه: لا معبود يستحق العبادة إلا الله، فهي تتكون من ركنين أساسيين، الأول: نفي الألوهية الحقيقية عن غير الله سبحانه، والثاني: إثبات الألوهية الحقيقية له سبحانه دون من سواه.

بعد معرفة كلمة التوحيد(كلمة السر) يتم كتابتها باللغة العربية و بدون همزات و بدون مسافات 

-----------------
و لا تنسوا أن تدعوا لأخيكم بدعوة صالحة بظهر الغيب .. فلن يأخذ الدعاء من وقتكم الكثير .. و يا ليته يكون اثناء سجودكم في صلاتكم




من طالب الدعاء

منقول
 *​​


----------



## ايمن حمزه (24 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير 
ولكن أين باسورد فك ضغط الملفات 
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ايمن حمزه (24 أغسطس 2010)

حاولت ان اكتب كلمة التوحيد الخالص 
ويبدو ان هناك خطا ما 
أرجو من سيادتك كتابة الباسورد


----------



## سمير شربك (24 أغسطس 2010)

شي روعه أخي عبد السبوح 
جهد كبير تشكر عليه 
وعلى الجميع الأطلاع على المواضيع بتمعن 
وشكر الأخ عبد السبوح


----------



## abomahr (25 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا لك أخي عبد السبوح سأحاول تحميله*


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك اخى 
وجزاك الله خيرا​*


----------



## black88star (31 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
يديك العــــــــــــافية على المووضوع
عوافي


----------



## وليد العتر (31 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع وجميل جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## وليد العتر (31 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورجدا (لاالهالاالله)


----------



## عبد السبوح (1 يناير 2011)

جزيتم خيرا للرد اخواني الكرام ايمن حمزة و سمير شريك و abomahr و black88star و وليد العتر

و ما ارجوه فقط الدعاء لي و للمسلمين 

بالنسبة لكلمة السر اخي الكريم ايمن حمزة 


*كلمة السر هى :
لاالهالاالله 
من لم تعمل معه فيجب عليه تغيير لغت الويندوز الى العربية
NB: هدا لايعني اعادة تصطيب الويندوز انما تغيير اعدادات المنطقة واللغة







1: اختر اي دولة عربية
2: نفس الدولة التي اخترتها في 1




​*​


----------



## spe100 (1 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## محمدهندسة (20 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي على هذا الموضوع الممتاز


----------



## عبد السبوح (19 فبراير 2011)

جزيتم خيرا و نفع الله بكم

- كلمة السر لجميع الملفات التي نقلتها و تحتاج لكلمة سر -


----------



## khamis5 (6 مارس 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## khamis5 (6 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخى كثيرررررررررر


----------



## م مصطفى حماده (4 أبريل 2011)

اللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد1700 (20 أبريل 2011)

shanks


----------

